# STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - videos



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 6, 2010)

I am probably going to have crochet braids in for the rest of the year and thought it would nice to have a thread of the different types of hair that people have used for crochet braids aka latch hook braids. 

Royal Supreme "Dred Spring" which was later two strand twisted:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZJ2pzKSLHA (finished style)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VugYhMRnLvU (process)

Freetress water wave:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhFevHZdVOo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1vbV4NPQdI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVyBwapyHuA

Freetree loose deep:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM880dH9mcQ

Freetress Candy Curl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4tGcACUhVM

Freetress French Deep:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNQTwbXovdQ

Freetress GoGo Curl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rav3GeQ72P8

Freetress Deep Twist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEBg4dbbru4

Freetress Presto Curl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bhw_1uSy-Q

Combo - Freetress Deep Twist and GoGo Curl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3VbBZdvizI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZrn7EMroj4 (hair shown in package)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfC0PteKj7s (hair partially installed)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd_zzgFIYJ0 (not quite done)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3c7AiRK3tE (all done)

Micro Braided hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WiA4l0WD8g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVPunCtZGRs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzbfV2zWAco

Fortress finger roll hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUae5AUMZOc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JieLJgsjWj8

Encore Deep wave human hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IyWNjepH1c

Freetress Tango Curl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peRR_GmFKps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUepIncAX0Q


----------



## Seven7 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Thank you for this!  I plan on having mine in for most of the year also and this gives me a lot of ideas.


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Great thread!!! I really like the Micro braided style, you get the braids look with less manipulation. 

Naturalmanenyc, what's your regimen for the hair underneath (your real hair)? Thanks!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



ceecy29 said:


> Great thread!!! I really like the Micro braided style, you get the braids look with less manipulation.
> 
> Naturalmanenyc, what's your regimen for the hair underneath (your real hair)? Thanks!


 
The first time I had in my crochet braids, I cowashed my hair often (the very next day after the install in fact) and I sprayed my cornrows nightly with BRX Braid spray.  I eventually bought Chi Keratin mist and sprayed my cornrows with that too.  When I ran out of BRX, I bought Mane & Tail braid spray and I later mixed the Chi & braid spray in one bottle.  Due to product build up (and daily gel on my edges), I did eventually need to use shampoo.

For this second install, I did not wash until my style was 13 days old.  I used diluted shampoo (Giovanni Smooth as Silk) and then sprayed my cornrows with diluted Aussie Moist conditioner (did not rinse).  I have been spraying my cornrows each night with a mix of Chi Keratin mist/water/Mane & Tail braid spray.  The last time I made the mix, I did not add water and found that it was too much product for daily use.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Thank you, OP!  I'm subscribing to your YT channel, by the way.

I am in love with the "Dred Spring" hair.  How did you like it?


----------



## Bettina (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

THANKYOU SOOOOO MUCH FOR THIS!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Awesome! thanks!!! subbing.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



naturalmanenyc said:


> The first time I had in my crochet braids, I cowashed my hair often (the very next day after the install in fact) and I sprayed my cornrows nightly with BRX Braid spray. I eventually bought Chi Keratin mist and sprayed my cornrows with that too. When I ran out of BRX, I bought Mane & Tail braid spray and I later mixed the Chi & braid spray in one bottle. Due to product build up (and daily gel on my edges), I did eventually need to use shampoo.
> 
> For this second install, I did not wash until my style was 13 days old. I used diluted shampoo (Giovanni Smooth as Silk) and then sprayed my cornrows with diluted Aussie Moist conditioner (did not rinse). I have been spraying my cornrows each night with a mix of Chi Keratin mist/water/Mane & Tail braid spray. The last time I made the mix, I did not add water and found that it was too much product for daily use.


 

I just watched your vid on the bun.
DANG.

I love it!!!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I love the Dred Spring hair.  I've had it twice now.  I love that it's so low maintenance.  I will be sad if my own two strand twists never look like thiserplexed



Lady Speedstick said:


> Thank you, OP! I'm subscribing to your YT channel, by the way.
> 
> I am in love with the "Dred Spring" hair. How did you like it?


----------



## Lady S (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



naturalmanenyc said:


> I love the Dred Spring hair.  I've had it twice now.  I love that it's so low maintenance.  I will be sad if my own two strand twists never look like thiserplexed



It will.    And when it does, you can send me the rest of your dred spring hair.


----------



## robot. (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I wish they had more up close views of the partings!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I don't really part my crochet braids.  My braider did ask me if I wanted a part and I didn't.  I just let it fall off to the sides.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Freetress Tango Curl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peRR_GmFKps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUepIncAX0Q


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I think I am going to put some in after this set of braids I am in. My only question is can you put it up in a ponytail? Is it an easy workout style?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I can put my crochet braids into a ponytail, a bun & a french roll 

Part of the reason I got the crochet braids is as a workout style.  I wash my crochet braids but some people just cleanse their scalp with witch hazel or something similar.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Sweet that works!


----------



## lolascurls (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I'm currently wearing crochet braids and have just finished my first week in them! Trying the witch hazel cleansing so far. 
I used Freetress water wave. Here's a link to the finished look and how-to
Crochet braid tutorial

loving the style!


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

i'm mad...well not really but kinda. my hair the deep twist and the french deep...i can't use them b/c the knots don't stay. the hair just pops open as if there's no not to hold the crocheted hait together. so for now, i used the micro curled braided crochets since the bulk hair has defeated me...for now. 

here in chesterfield, va the bss beauty zone has sensationnel african twists that i adore...but boy the packs are $10 a bundle. although i want to try them since in the store i put a simple knot in and it stayed unlike my lovely freetress. 

time out: my dd ran in here where i am from the den and said her brother (play brother) had broken into her home...i told her well take your fingers and hand and call the police. she ran back in the den and started to call the police and her brother yelled, "you better not call the police!"


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Oooh, I like, I like!! Thank y'all for sharing!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Thanks for adding ladies!


----------



## BK Bombshell (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I really like these styles.  Thanks for starting this thread naturalmanenyc.  Can any of the "loose" hair be washed every other day?  I'm trying to get back onto my swimming schedule so I need some hair that can take a little bit of a beating.  Also, does anyone know if there's a type of hair that's more "afroish" that I can use?

Thanks.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Some ladies do not like to wash synthetic hair & they only cleanse their scalp but I have had no problems washing my synthetic hair often.

The only textured hair that I have used is the hair that I have installed now.  I'm sure some other ladies can chime in though.


----------



## tada1 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

bump


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

thanks for this...i have crochet braids in now with the water wave (i also had that problem with the knots staying, DivaD04, but after a while it didn't matter) and was thinking about getting the deep twist but i think i'll stick with this one for now. hairsisters had an amaaazing sale this weekend, and their freetress bulk hair was all $4.60 a pack, so i got two more packs (last time i bought three but never even opened the 3rd pack). my mom HATES "fake hair", but is so in love with the way my hair looks that she had me order some for her too!! i'm really glad i discovered this style, and you just solved the problem i was having on YT finding this style with other types of hair! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I just got an urge to do this. I'm going to have to stalk some fotki's tonight.


----------



## UGQueen (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Hey girl, 

I was just wondering, i really want to try this style but what worries me is the part. i feel like people will be able to see the cornrow and the way the hair has been latched on. 
Therefore i was wondering is this style possible to do with a little bit of hair out. like half on inch or hair just to overlap the crochet braids?

I just got a weave done last sat but now im super excited to take this down and try this style 

TIA


----------



## UGQueen (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

bumpity bump


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

If you do it properly people wont be able to see the part especially if you do it with curly hair, for me chocolatetresses had the most informative tutorials but I watched probably 20 different tutorials to see it from different angles.

I think its healthier for your hair to have it all cornrowed down that way your hair gets a rest, you get a break from styling for at least a month and retention is effortless.

As for washing, I've discovered I can wash these every week with no issues, all I do is focus on my scalp rinse and it goes wonderful....synthetic hair and all. I'm about to post an update thread on my crochet braids and I'll go into more detail there


----------



## UGQueen (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



BlackMasterPiece said:


> If you do it properly people wont be able to see the part especially if you do it with curly hair, for me chocolatetresses had the most informative tutorials but I watched probably 20 different tutorials to see it from different angles.
> 
> I think its healthier for your hair to have it all cornrowed down that way your hair gets a rest, you get a break from styling for at least a month and retention is effortless.
> 
> As for washing, I've discovered I can wash these every week with no issues, all I do is focus on my scalp rinse and it goes wonderful....synthetic hair and all. I'm about to post an update thread on my crochet braids and I'll go into more detail there


 
Hey girl. 

thanks for the answer, i think ill jus need to keep going at it, i really dont want my hair left out cause i wanna give it the break it deserves. 
ill keep watching the vids on YT.


----------



## Truth (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Okay I'm bumping this thread. I'm currently in crochet braids with freetress gogo curl and presto curl(I bought the presto on accident it blended well tho) It has been one week and this stuff is already a tangled mess. Well to me it is atleast. I'm sooooo ready to take this out and try again.  How do u keep the frizz and tangles to a minimum? Also how did the human hair. I'm thinking of taking this hair and switching to human hair for the rest of the month.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

A tip that my stylist uses is to latch hook strands of hair across 2 cornrows and "tie" the cornrows together with that piece of bulk weave.  She did that at least 3 times between each cornrow section.  I did not realize it until DH helped me to take down the first crochet braid install. 

Picture the rungs on a ladder with the cornrows being the sides of the ladder and the rungs being the latched in weave.



UGQueen said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I was just wondering, i really want to try this style but what worries me is the part. i feel like people will be able to see the cornrow and the way the hair has been latched on.
> Therefore i was wondering is this style possible to do with a little bit of hair out. like half on inch or hair just to overlap the crochet braids?
> ...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I wore my crochet braids in a two strand twist style but I would think using a bit of clear gel on the hair would help tame the frizz.




Truth said:


> Okay I'm bumping this thread. I'm currently in crochet braids with freetress gogo curl and presto curl(I bought the presto on accident it blended well tho) It has been one week and this stuff is already a tangled mess. Well to me it is atleast. I'm sooooo ready to take this out and try again. How do u keep the frizz and tangles to a minimum? Also how did the human hair. I'm thinking of taking this hair and switching to human hair for the rest of the month.


----------



## paragon1day (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



BK Bombshell said:


> I really like these styles.  Thanks for starting this thread naturalmanenyc.  Can any of the "loose" hair be washed every other day?  I'm trying to get back onto my swimming schedule so I need some hair that can take a little bit of a beating.  Also, does anyone know if there's a type of hair that's more "afroish" that I can use?
> 
> Thanks.




Yeap, I used hair that would be used for kinky twist (marley braid). 
Step 1: cut bulk hair in 1/3s instead of half
Step 2: crochet in
Step 3: 2 strand twist
Step 4: rod twists
Step 5: dip in hot water and let dry
Step 6: after dry, remove rollers and untwist 

It ended up looking ver natural and like a really cute twistout. I kept it in for 1 month and moved on to something else. I have used tango curl, water wave (sis hair), circle c curl, kinky twist hair (for kinky twist and my twist out).... I think that's it.

This style is so verstile. I never wash my hair but while I am getting it braided I be sure to tell them to use coconut oil on their fingertips, so when I take it down it's really easy to comb thru.

I am getting deployed soon so I will do the crochet twistout the whole entire time oer there. I'm thinking of keeping it in for 2 or 3 months at a time, since I won't be able to properly wash and stuff (I can't take EVERYTHING I use )

I will try to post pics of the twistout crochet style. I only have one pic and it's on my sis's phone, so I'll get that 2nite when I go home


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



UGQueen said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I was just wondering, i really want to try this style but what worries me is the part. i feel like people will be able to see the cornrow and the way the hair has been latched on.
> Therefore i was wondering is this style possible to do with a little bit of hair out. like half on inch or hair just to overlap the crochet braids?
> ...


another good way to make sure the part isnt obvious is to do many braids....some do 16, i did 21 cornrows. My logic on this is the more and smaller cornrow you have, the closer together they are. There's nothing like having a giant space in the middle of your head for your part. 

I've had mine in for a month in a half now. I was about to take them out last night, but I decided to stick it out. I've maintained mine by washing when needed (regular out, jump in the shower and wash like its my hair..), using diluted shampoo in an applicator bottle, focusing on the scalp, and using only a little on the synthetic hair. I use a cheapie conditioner mostly for the syn. hair. I slather it on the hair generously, detangling my way around by finger combing. Out the shower I put evoo on my scalp, using a diff. applicator bottle with a tip to get between my braids. I may or may not put a little serum on the syn hair, but I mostly just shake and go. And sometimes separate the curls, b/c washing does cause them to clump together, naturally. To prevent matting, I go through maybe once every two weeks and separate the curls to check for any matting, n if their is, I simply clip that part of the strand off.I LOVE this style. super low maintenance. Its just been a little hot b/c its the summer, and synthetic hair absorbs heat. I won't do it again until its cooler. also, the older it gets, the more natural it looks, its great! I'll post a pic of the part and them frsh out the shower inna sec.


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Picture of the style with my part:






By babybabygurl980 at 2010-07-17

Pic of just out the shower, still wet (before I separate curls for volume):




By babybabygurl980 at 2010-07-17


----------



## Janet' (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Great info!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

bumping up


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

bumping for Charla


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



JustKiya said:


> I just got an urge to do this. I'm going to have to stalk some fotki's tonight.


Me too!!   Subbing


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Great thread!


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Feb 5, 2012)

*How do you go about removing them? I searched "removing crochet braids" on YouTube and saw some people just undoing the cornrows and others snipping the hair out of their braids. 

It would be helpful if I knew how they installed the braids in the first place. 
*

*Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF*


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Depending on how the cornrows are done i.e., left in a ponytail at the nape or sewn down, you can undo the cornrows versus having to cut out the extensions.  

I have tried it both ways, cornrows left at nape and cornrows sewn down.  It was easier to take out the cornrows when they were left at my nape.  DH helped me take out the last set of crochet braids (sewn down) and he accidentally cut out a small section of my own hair.


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Feb 5, 2012)

*So when you left the braids in a ponytail how'd you disguise them? Didn't the ponytail stick out of the back?
*

*Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF*


----------



## babylone09 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bumping


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

HautePinkHeels

My cornrowed hair was not that long (shrinkage) so it was easy to hide the ends of the cornrows under the extension hair.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Bumping!
Anybody else still crochet braiding? This has been my chosen protective style for the past few months and my hair is growing nicely


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

bumping for Marley Hair crochet styles






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txCk7c2Wn4U






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phJvNpzAo-Y


----------



## Harina (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 27, 2014)

Bumping and asking for someone to do this for me!!!!!! How difficult is it?


----------



## georgia80 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



Fine 4s said:


> Bumping and asking for someone to do this for me!!!!!! How difficult is it?


It's not too difficult.  If you can braid it is not difficult at all.  There are lot's of Youtube tutorials for great ideas.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 28, 2014)

georgia80 said:


> It's not too difficult.  If you can braid it is not difficult at all.  There are lot's of Youtube tutorials for great ideas.



I can't Bria's to save my life!
I was going to have someone else do that part and I was wondering if I could do the crochet myself. georgia80


----------



## georgia80 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

@Fine4s The good thing is the braiding for the crochet braids don't have to be fancy or neat.  Perhaps you are able to find someone to just braid up you hair in a simple basic pattern.  Ideas for braid tutorial patterns can be viewed on youtube as well.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I put in crochet braids this past weekend.    Though I've had fun with this style over the past few days, I must say that ya'll are a trip   ; someone mentioned the potential for bulkiness but DANG, I was not expecting the bulk in the picture below...mind you, I've taken about 1/4 of the hair out.....

For the sake for future (DIY) rookies here are a few tips I learned.   

1. 10-16 cornrows (*or less*) straight back to start.   Don't go too fancy till you get the hang of this. 

2.  Space the latchings *AT LEAST 1* finger width apart.  I learned it's much easier to add additional hair than it is to remove excess hair. 

3.  Place them *closer around the perimeter and on any parts you plan to show like the center part.    

4.  Sectioning the hair.   I used Brazilian wavy, and learned that on average I could divide a pulled section of hair into about 3 latchings. AND *the closer ones (latchings) should also be made with smaller (skinny) sections of hair.

5.  Lotion provides good slippage and smooths the ends of the extension hair. I also misted my hair during this process. 

6.  DO NOT rush.  Loop the latching 3x then push the knot towards the scalp, no need to tie an additional knot. 

The enclosed pic is my finished results right before I cut the length to just below my armpits.     My facial expression is me trying to decide if the results look like Chaka Kahn or Dianna Ross' tresses  (no shade but this was a lot of hair to handle)


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

I've realized that I'm not about that recurling life (dipping hair in hot water every week).  These Marley crochet styles look wonderful but I just can't deal with all the recurling that is needed.  I had the impression that the curls stayed in place but no, they fall within a week and in some cases a day if using certain hair brands.  I don't want to have to "do" my hair while it's already in a protective style.


----------



## Mmfood (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Glad this thread was bumped. I am planning on crochet braids as my next style.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 10, 2015)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I've realized that I'm not about that recurling life (dipping hair in hot water every week).  These Marley crochet styles look wonderful but I just can't deal with all the recurling that is needed.  I had the impression that the curls stayed in place but no, they fall within a week and in some cases a day if using certain hair brands.  I don't want to have to "do" my hair while it's already in a protective style.



Ikr?! Same with the bulk puffy kanekalon. Ugh.


----------



## Integrity (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

very useful. thanks so much Ivonnovi. how many inches of hair and also the number of packs did you need?



Ivonnovi said:


> I put in crochet braids this past weekend.    Though I've had fun with this style over the past few days, I must say that ya'll are a trip   ; someone mentioned the potential for bulkiness but DANG, I was not expecting the bulk in the picture below...mind you, I've taken about 1/4 of the hair out.....
> 
> For the sake for future (DIY) rookies here are a few tips I learned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



Integrity said:


> very useful. thanks so much Ivonnovi. how many inches of hair and also the number of packs did you need?



I would recommend having at least 3 packs of hair on hand.   Four if you have a big head like mine or want to experiment with blending colors. 

The hair was regular braiding hair left at full length.   Freetress Brazilian comes in folded @ 20".  *http://www.blackhairspray.com/freetress-synthetic-braid-brazilian-braid-20-kbz20.html*

The picture in my original post is the full strand folded to 20".


----------



## jprayze (Jan 17, 2015)

Can anyone ID this hair for me?  When I asked, all the poster said was Freetress.  Thanks


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 17, 2015)

jprayze said:


> Can anyone ID this hair for me?  When I asked, all the poster said was Freetress.  Thanks



Looks like Bohemian. It's a tad looser than the water wave.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

The hair from two weeks ago was way too much for me to take on at one time, so last Friday I took it down and re-did it. 

My hair in the pics below was done with some $.99 Tokykolan (sp?) hair that had a curl at the ends (looked relaxed).  The colors were 6, 8, and a 4/27 mixture used as highlights.  (I cut the hair in half and use a little more than 2 full packs

I LOVE the colors, BUT the hair in my scalp is thin (pic 1), and I feel a STRONG NEED to cammo the sparseness.  Though I used thin cornrows with some at angles, this was not enough. I needed the fullness (fluffiness) of the kinker textured Jumbo braid hair.

I decided to cut an entire row out and replace it with some Kanekolon Jumbo Braid hair (in a solid 4 (closer to my own hair color)); then I flatiorned it. (ETA: the last Pic; the invisiKnot section is on the right, I'll add more hair later)

(pics 2+)   ONCE AGAIN IM IN LOVE!!!!    This time I attempted to use the invisi-knot technique*Knotless/Invisible Part Crochet Braids Using Straight Kanekalon Hair (struggle video)(https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_555884199&feature=iv&src_vid=ORDFAhEmz-g&v=4m-tddwG_YU  ) 
*
​*and OMG the combinded looks are so much more realistic. 
*


I'll do the other-side some time over the next week, as the invisiknot takes a lot of patience, especially when you're doing your own hair.

I'm sure I'll make it more than 7 days with this as my final results; my modified goal is 8 weeks up, and 4 down till this summer.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Ivonnovi how did you keep a knot in that straight hair? I tried to put in some crochet braids with a loose curl and my knots would crawl! 

I had put in 5-6 pieces of hair and the first one was coming undone! I was fighting a losing battle. I even tried to put more knots in it and they still would come undone!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

Lisa

I found that the knots stay better where I used the skinner pieces.    I looped the hair through 3 to 4 times.  Bigger pieces require 4 loops for a secure not.  

Also, TBH I've learned to go through and randomly tighten several knots  every day; ....not quite maintenance free but still a quick fix. 

IHTH


----------



## MsCarmenP (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a question for those who do crochet braids frequently. The first couple of times I did my crochet braids, they were beautiful. However, the last few times they were horrible. Before I even finish putting the hair in it's tangled and just looks a mess. Any advice to keep the hair from tangling when installing? I've tried gel and mousse. I want to try crochets again but don't want to waste time or money having someone cornrow my hair just to take it out the same day.


----------



## tjrj1998 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



MsCarmenP said:


> I have a question for those who do crochet braids frequently. The first couple of times I did my crochet braids, they were beautiful. However, the last few times they were horrible. Before I even finish putting the hair in it's tangled and just looks a mess. Any advice to keep the hair from tangling when installing? I've tried gel and mousse. I want to try crochets again but don't want to waste time or money having someone cornrow my hair just to take it out the same day.



Are you using the same hair as the previous installs. 

I use the same hair for all my cousins installs and the style is beautiful each time.


----------



## MsCarmenP (Jan 28, 2015)

tjrj1998 Yes, I'm using the same kind of hair - Freetress Deep Twist. I actually put some more in today. They're so-so. Decent enough to last hopefully for  the next two weeks.


----------



## angellike (Jan 29, 2015)

MsCarmenP  I haven't seen many people do this on tutorial, but I personally soak the hair in a small tub of water then separate each section into 2-3 further pieces. It definitely reduces frizz and tangling. I do it all at once the night before I install so I don't waste time having to separate as I go, I lay the hair on a towel and its dry by the next day


----------



## tjrj1998 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



angellike said:


> MsCarmenP  I haven't seen many people do this on tutorial, but I personally soak the hair in a small tub of water then separate each section into 2-3 further pieces. It definitely reduces frizz and tangling. I do it all at once the night before I install so I don't waste time having to separate as I go, I lay the hair on a towel and its dry by the next day



Ive created a crochet wig a few weeks ago and I cant wait to wear it. I've separated the hair as well because it looks better. Im going to curl it soon and wear it for about a month. It will definitely be before the rainy weather hits. I'm going to go to the Africans so they can give me a semi- bee hive with a small amount of marley hair so it will last at minimum 3 weeks.


----------



## MsCarmenP (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*



angellike said:


> @MsCarmenP  I haven't seen many people do this on tutorial, but I personally soak the hair in a small tub of water then separate each section into 2-3 further pieces. It definitely reduces frizz and tangling. I do it all at once the night before I install so I don't waste time having to separate as I go, I lay the hair on a towel and its dry by the next day



angellike That sounds like a good move. Wish I would've done that before I installed these yesterday. I actually do a ACV soak to the hair before I install it. So next time after the soak I can try this and go ahead and separate it then.


----------



## angellike (Jan 30, 2015)

^^^yup, it kinda weighs the hair down and the hair gets slippery, hope it helps next time you install.


----------



## angellike (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: STYLE FILE: Crochet Braids/Latch Hook Braids - different hair types: photos - vid*

has anyone done a crochet "hybrid?" i'm thinking about sewing weave up to the front and then crocheting the top where my part would be. I'm wanting to try this because i've failed with trying to do my own closures but sewing on the weave is no prob for me.

I wanna try using human hair with this but all I see is ladies securing the knots with nail glue, which im not willing to do. Does anyone have any experience with keratin glue? i saw a comment somewhere that you could use that instead


----------

